# spinning reel for macs/tuna



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Salti a spin reel worth looking at and I believe value for money is a Straddic FJ 5000 around $229


----------



## Lainy (Mar 29, 2013)

Shimano sustain fg 5000, I have one and a Stella 5000 and I rate it just as good as the Stella .


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I would say the Van Staal wouldn't be suited to spinning because it's not as smooth as reels like Daiwa, Shimano etc. You need a bit of effort to turn the handle but this is due to it's water resistant design. Can't wait to use mine more off the yak.

Marty


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2013)

This will be my new weapon of choice mounted on the slayer.


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

That looks nice.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

nad97 said:


> This will be my new weapon of choice mounted on the slayer.


Obviously a reel with grunt Nick. What is the brand, and what is it spooled with?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2013)

Its the new shimano biomaster SW10000hg spooled with 300m of YKG jigman WX8 52lb. Gearing is 5.7-1 and has 13kg of drag out of the box. Retrieve is 113cm per crank of the handle. Much cheaper in japan than oz. mos have them at $410 and over here they are $280 another sign of aussies getting ripped on there gear


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

kayakone said:


> nad97 said:
> 
> 
> > This will be my new weapon of choice mounted on the slayer.
> ...


 That's a Rolls Royce Trev


----------

